

Lenovo to modernize ThinkPad brand with redesigned T431s ultrabook - scholia
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/17/4109522/lenovo-thinkpad-t431s-ultrabook-announced-priced-alongside-thinkpad-overhaul

======
tiziano88
Damn, if this had a decent resolution ( _at least_ 1080p), I would buy one on
the spot! Come one, even the Helix, which is 11", is 1080p! I really hope they
will come up with a high-res version of this T431 at some point this year, as
I really like the design (I've always been a big fan of Lenovo laptops, best
machines I've ever owned).

~~~
smrtinsert
They are the epitome of uncool but I agree. I kind of love my work laptop.

~~~
scholia
Actually they are the epitome of cool, if you work for a serious business.
They're just not cool if you're basically an unemployed poser and spend most
of your time in Starbucks ;-)

------
claudius
Seems as if I have to hang on to my T410s or wait for someone to build proper
notebooks with complete keyboards, trackpoints, displays that don’t randomly
open and at least remotely acceptable aspect ratios. Stupid new world.

